# Viper Remote Starter 5301, Starts & Stops



## defalg (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a viper 5301 remote start system in my 2004 Audi A6, installed by BestBuy complete with trunk pop. The first problem is that I had it installed at BestBuy (4 tries).
After a year and half, I now have a different problem.

All of the functions work, but, after selecting a command, i.e. start, the motor starts then the red LED at the function button flashes along with a "hi-lo" tone, this tone repeats 8 times Hi-Lo, Hi-Lo.......before shutting down the motor. The motor then immediately re-starts on its own and repeates shuts down several times. Is this a programing issue?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

defalg said:


> I have a viper 5301 remote start system in my 2004 Audi A6, installed by BestBuy complete with trunk pop. The first problem is that I had it installed at BestBuy (4 tries).
> After a year and half, I now have a different problem.
> 
> All of the functions work, but, after selecting a command, i.e. start, the motor starts then the red LED at the function button flashes along with a "hi-lo" tone, this tone repeats 8 times Hi-Lo, Hi-Lo.......before shutting down the motor. The motor then immediately re-starts on its own and repeates shuts down several times. Is this a programing issue?


 It needs to be "re learned" the key bypass, best buy will charge you for this, you could call DEI tell them your stuck where your at and need to know now how to do so.............


----------



## defalg (Jul 2, 2012)

All,
So things got worse over the past week, radio stays on when car is off, break light stayed on after parking, radio control from steering wheel intermittent.
I resorted to meticulously re-tracing all wires myself that Best Buy tech installed for the remote starter. I discovered that all the connections were twisted and tapped with electrical tape. In some spots copper was showing and most likely shorting. Tape is a major "NO,NO" in autos because summer heat can melt it, as did mine during the heat wave we had last month.
Everything is almost back to normal I think, now. Because back in the beginning of this issue, when I disconnected the battery, I think it erased something that allows the bypass relay to ignore the key sensor. The remote start will start and stay running only while my spare key remains in the ignition (in the off position).


----------

